# Replacement feeder



## Snowbeast (Jul 4, 2011)

After screwing up the feeder in my PSI Majestic I need a replacement.:redface:

Will the Heritance large nib/feeder sold by Indy-Pen-Dance fit? It's listed as being an M8.4 x .75 thread.

Thanx.

Anthony B  (Snowbeast)


----------



## Snowbeast (Jul 11, 2011)

FYI

The large Heritance nib (8.4 x 0.75) will NOT fit the PSI Majestic.:frown:


----------

